#ubuntu-women-project 2010-07-12
<airurando> good evening from Ireland.
<airurando> this is Orla O'Donohues dad just logging in.
<airurando> Orla is present in the channel as fairy_fawn.
<airurando> she would just like to say thanks again for running the world play day competition now that she is fully set up on the lovely Zareason Terra A20 :)
<akgraner> fairy_fawn, hope you are enjoying your computer!  Thanks for participating..
<fairy_fawn> hello everyone and hi akgraner.
<akgraner> fairy_fawn, are you still excited?  (I am for you)
<fairy_fawn> i absolutely love my netbook:)
<akgraner> that's great!  what did your friends have to say?  Are they wishing they were using Ubuntu yet?
<fairy_fawn> akgraner: yes! Definately!
<maco> hi fairy_fawn
<fairy_fawn> maco: hi
<fairy_fawn> my friends were excited but they don't fully understand about ubuntu yet.
<AlanBell> hi fairy_fawn, one of my little girls is called Orla too
<akgraner> fairy_fawn, that's ok you can just show them and they'll learn one click at a time
<AlanBell> she is in bed now or I would get her to chat to you
<fairy_fawn> thank  you all very very much
<fairy_fawn> hi AlanBell
<fairy_fawn> maybe talk to your Orla next time
<AlanBell> yes, that would be good
<fairy_fawn> akgraner: ok will do!
<akgraner> :-)
<airurando> fairy_fawn: is catching on to this IRC much faster than me!
<fairy_fawn> akgraner me to
<fairy_fawn> yup dad
<airurando> akgraner: the me to was a smile back at you
<akgraner> I was thinking the same thing it took me a while to catch on as well
<AlanBell> o/
<AlanBell> ^^ me waving
<airurando> AlanBell: maybe your Orla and my Orla will meet up in #ubuntu-youth in a few years also.
<fairy_fawn> sorry but i want to say again i love my netbook
<AlanBell> yup
<fairy_fawn> this is real long
<fairy_fawn> but i love it
<airurando> this is fairy_fawns first go at IRC and her typing skills have yet to develop
<fairy_fawn> yey
<airurando> by real long fairy fawn means the scroll back.
<AlanBell> I think fairy_fawn is pretty good at typing
<fairy_fawn> i am laughing my head of
<airurando> AlanBell: yes and getting into it in a big way
<airurando> lol
<fairy_fawn> tanks AlanBell
<airurando> We better head off now fairy_fawn.  We have to go for a walk with the rest of the family and the dog.
<airurando> say your goodbyes to everyone.
<fairy_fawn> ok dad
<fairy_fawn> good bye
<AlanBell> o/
<airurando> Thanks again everyone and bye for now.
<czajkowski> awww orla is gone
<czajkowski> maco: ping
<maco> pong
<czajkowski> maco: mind if I pm re DC loco ?
<maco> im not in the mood right now
<czajkowski> no bother, can you poke me at some stage trying to figure stuff out on LD
<czajkowski> thanks
 * elky reads the scrollback and "awwwwww"s
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-07-13
 * nigelb sigh
<pleia2> they've come around before, were odd then too
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-07-14
<pleia2> oh, I spoke with some folks on the beginners team the other day and they're also trying to get a list of ubuntu teams which do mentoring
<pleia2> I'll keep the team updated, but it would be nice to see a page on the main ubuntu wiki pop up that links to all mentoring pages that both BT and UW can use
<valorie> that would be ace!
<pleia2> now for the right channel!
<pleia2> maco2: emailed cathy about the local t-shirt shop, she really liked the old pretty viney design, just sent her the new one
<pleia2> I might head down to the shirt shop to check out quality of tshirts in a couple weeks (they are only open while I'm at work, so I'll have to take a half day and that takes some planning)
<maco> hehe okie doo
<maco> and yes i remember she liked it
 * MarkDude suggests better sizing also, Rikki had some input on shirts also, she did not like the V neck
<pleia2> I wasn't a huge fan of the vneck "friends" shirt either
<pleia2> I'll get some very specific sizing info from the shop too
<pleia2> the california shirts are a nightmare in that regard, when a woman asks for one I meet up with her and she just takes the one that looks the best, the actual sizes are useless
<maco> yeah i dont like v's
<valorie> maco, Countdown at MSNBC is doing a free medical clinic in DC
<valorie> they are looking for volunteers
<maco> to work there?
<maco> i dont know anything about medical...
<maco> valorie: youre confusing me
<valorie> sec, getting the link
<valorie> http://www.freeclinics.us/
<valorie> I thought you might know someone local who was interested
<valorie> in getting free care, or helping provide it
<valorie> oops, sorry for the off-topic
<maco> didnt mean to do in -project, im guessing?
<maco> wonder if they need free software...
<maco> (see now its almost on topic)
<valorie> I was thinking the same thing
<valorie> lol
<valorie> oops, sec
<rww> pleia2: yeah, the mens were pretty oddly sized, too
<czajkowski> how do
<akgraner> who all will be at OSCON?  I don't get in til Monday afternoon...  I know pleia2 and valorie are going right?
<pleia2> akgraner: I'm sending up some UW fliers with MarkDude, but I won't be there
<akgraner> ahh ok
<akgraner> I'll be there but I have to work - so I can't staff the Ubuntu Booth for any length of time - but I am bringing some stuff and I thought I would see if we couldn't get books like we did last year to give a way - but won't know about that til I meet with the publisher on Monday
<akgraner> Last year Mako did a photoshoot for the Official ubuntu book in the ubuntu booth
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-07-15
<TenPhil> Hello
<nhandler> Hey TenPhil
<TenPhil> I got a little question
<nhandler> What is your question TenPhil ?
<TenPhil> I'm going to try to introduce pc-users at my uni to Ubuntu
<TenPhil> are there any previous reports, questionnaires and the like that I can use to check what experiences people have as new users?
<TenPhil> my campus has about 10k students, 60% of which are female.
<nhandler> TenPhil: Not that I know of. Is there a LUG or LoCo nearby?
<TenPhil> No, there is no LUG or LoCo. It just hasn't been viable.
<nhandler> TenPhil: What were you planning to do with the results of the survey ?
<TenPhil> The question is if it is useful for anyone, I could just use it for myself to give the best guidance, but I could also write it up more formally and distribute it to anyone interested.
<TenPhil> nhandler: I might lead to me filing some papercuts and highlighting usability issues, but it could be that if one is made it can be used  by others.
<TenPhil> that's why I'm checking if anyone else has done it, but it's not publicised anywhere at least.
<nhandler> TenPhil: I am sure that some people would find having questions like that useful (for LoCo events and other similar things).
<TenPhil> nhandler: Ok, seems like I've got to make a blog about this then and make some drafts
<nhandler> TenPhil: I'm sure some people here (and probably in #ubuntu-locoteams) would be up for helping you with this
<TenPhil> nhandler: yeah, I have the blog and I've started on a first post, and I'll blog about the progress. I'll probably put up docs on Scribd, so that drafts can be published and commented upon. does that seem ok?
<valorie> hey akgraner, I'd forgotten you were coming too
<valorie> how cool is that?
<valorie> I'm driving down Fri. night, and will be at CLS too
<valorie> staying in Portland Sat. - Wed.
<valorie> still need to find somewhere to sleep Wed night and Thurs night
<valorie> I can commute from Vancouver, but I'd rather not, since traffic is deadly
<akgraner> valorie, I'll be there Monday  -  no sitter coverage for the weekend so I am missing CLS this time
<TenPhil> czajkowski: Hey! thanx for the email, I think I got a plan now.
<AlanBell> TenPhil: where are you based?
<TenPhil> AlanBell: Trondheim, Norway
<AlanBell> !no
<ubot4> Hvis du vil diskutere på Norsk, vennligst gå til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<AlanBell> that would be your loco channel, they might be able to help
<TenPhil> AlanBell: Yeah I'm on their channel already.
<AlanBell> ok, good
<AlanBell> are you a lecturer?
<TenPhil> no, student.
<czajkowski> TenPhil: no problem if you need a hand just ask
<czajkowski> there are loads of us in here :)
<TenPhil> czajkowski & AlanBell: talked to nhandler here yd, and found out that I should make a standardised questionnaire and guideline for new users, to find out how they experience using ubuntu
<AlanBell> TenPhil: is there a computer club or society already at your uni?
<TenPhil> and test it on new users I get here.
<AlanBell> oh, there is that introduce 100 users project thing, who was driving that one?
<TenPhil> There is no LUG or LoCo, there are some but they have paid membership...
<TenPhil> AlanBell: that would be really interesting!
<AlanBell> https://launchpad.net/~100ubuntuusers
<TenPhil> I have a degree in social sciences, so I can apply that knowledge and experience.
<TenPhil> AlanBell: thanks!
<czajkowski> TenPhil: do talk to the design team or matthew revell so they've both conducted usability tests
<TenPhil> czajkowski: I'll send them an email.
<czajkowski> mrevell on irc /launchpad
<czajkowski> ivanka on irc for design
<pleia2> hypatia: when you have a moment, I can show you how to update the blueprint (yay logo finished!)
<pleia2> Pendulum: can we chat about mentoring when you have some time?
<Pendulum> pleia2: I'm really booked through the end of this week. Maybe beginning of next week?
<pleia2> Pendulum: well, mostly I was wondering if you wanted to swap roles, I do rewrite and you do review, but it can wait until next week
<pleia2> mostly because you seem busy, and I have some time this month
<czajkowski> gah cannot find the we're not gonna take it video
<czajkowski> boooo
<pleia2> czajkowski: http://justanothertriager.wordpress.com/2010/05/11/uds-m-day-1-overview/
<pleia2> ^^ nigelb links it here
<czajkowski> whooo
<nigelb> happy it helps :)
<pleia2> :)
<czajkowski> oh it does
<czajkowski> poor Pendulum got to listen to it every morning
<pleia2> lol
<nigelb> heh
<nigelb> czajkowski: you're evil!
<nigelb> Now I want to listen to it too :D
<Dolasilla> cool! It's the first time I see it! :)
<czajkowski> it;s very adictive
<Dolasilla> indeed..
<Pendulum> czajkowski: do you now have it stuck on repeat?
<Dolasilla> loop....
<Pendulum> nigelb: every morning of UDS we blared it in our room. Might have woken up the guys next door (they've never confirmed whether it did or didn't)
<Pendulum> pleia2: that would be find with me
<Pendulum> (sorry, had gone to get some lunch)
<pleia2> Pendulum: ok great, I'll work on that and be in touch when I need review :)
<Pendulum> great, thanks :)
<nigelb> Pendulum: heh, who were the guys beside you?
<Pendulum> nigelb: jono and Stuart Langridge
<nigelb> hahahaha
<AlanBell> http://lwn.net/Articles/396174
<pleia2> I tweeted about it, considered fwding to the list
<pleia2> http://www.fsf.org/news/recommendations-from-the-womens-caucus is the pretty version
<pleia2> I helped with some of the docs
<AlanBell> lwn is indeed not a pretty website
<pleia2> I suppose fsf arguably isn't either, but it is the source
<AlanBell> anyhow, in terms of substance, is there anything actionable that we should be doing in Ubuntu
<AlanBell> looking at the points about conferences reminds me
<AlanBell> we did an event in London last week, there were two women speakers and about 10% registered names that I recognised as female names
<AlanBell> both speakers pulled out (for perfectly understandable personal reasons) and there were way less than 10% in the audience
<pleia2> we do have a section of our wiki for people to list conferences they're attending, but it kinda died
<AlanBell> there was about a 50% dropout rate in the registrations overall, is there any reason or other experience of high dropout rates from registration to attending of women?
<pleia2> http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Events/2010CommunityEvents
<pleia2> I can't think of any
<czajkowski> AlanBell: that happens at any conference tbh
<czajkowski> has nout to do with women tb
<AlanBell> czajkowski: the overall dropout rate is fine, I understand that
<czajkowski> out of 4 talks on open source at the leeds event, 2 were women
<czajkowski> ;)
<AlanBell> but at a guess 50% of the chaps didn't turn up and maybe 75% of the women didn't
<czajkowski> that's good
<pleia2> I don't know of any statistics listing women as more likely to dropout, in the cases I know of women not being able to attend their reasons had nothing to do with gender, just general personal or work considerations
<AlanBell> yeah, the speakers had nothing to do with gender, just random and unfortunate
<czajkowski> actually the only 2 female speakers at CLC Leeds were on open source
<MarkDude> pleia2, the UW handout has gotten a favorable reaction
<pleia2> MarkDude: great!
 * MarkDude showed some it to some folks on the train
<MarkDude> & gave out some stickers also, plus 2 Lucid CDs :D
<pleia2> nice :)
<pleia2> I realized I broke the style guidelines with that flier, oops
<pleia2> should have had more padding around the logo
 * pleia2 loses 10 internet design points
<AlanBell> canonical had a great big ubuntu popup which broke the style guidelines
<pleia2> ok, well it's good to know that none of us can get it right :)
<AlanBell> it was only going to be spotted by the hardcore followers of the design toolkit
<AlanBell> they had the word "ubuntu" running vertically from bottom to top and had rotated the circle of friends too
<pleia2> tsk
<czajkowski> ohhh http://conferences.ted.com/TEDWomen/
<czajkowski> maco: it's coming soon to your area
<pleia2> wow, neat
<czajkowski> yup
<czajkowski> came across on the womoz mailing list
<czajkowski> Interesting:
<czajkowski> http://conferences.ted.com/TEDWomen/
<czajkowski> Some may feel this is a way of separating the women and thus doing "she's pretty good at ______ for a girl", but on the other hand it's a well known brand name of innovation and high quality speaking throwing some of its clout and bright starry lights on what will most likely be a stellar cast.
<czajkowski> Discuss?
<MichelleQ> czajkowski: yeah, I saw it this morning.  I'm hoping to apply for a fellowship
<czajkowski> MichelleQ: what does a fellowship mean?
<MichelleQ> attendee
<MichelleQ> paid for
<czajkowski> is that like sponsorship?
<czajkowski> ahhh
<MichelleQ> yeah
<czajkowski> using english not americanisms :p
<MichelleQ> sorry...
<MichelleQ> it's what TED called it
<czajkowski> grin
 * MichelleQ blames someone else.
<czajkowski> ^5
 * belkinsa blames the Brits.
<AlanBell> oi!
<MichelleQ> AlanBell: thought that said OIL, which has thank god stopped flowing in the gulf.
<czajkowski> oh did the plug work ?
<MichelleQ> yes, for the moment.
<MichelleQ> whether or not it *stays* is a different story
<AlanBell> MichelleQ: blaming that on us too now, whatever next!
<belkinsa> That's good to hear, and yeah, that would be another story (and another mess)/
<MichelleQ> AlanBell: nope, not blaming the British... just the British who have anything to do with petroleum.
<MichelleQ> :-D
<belkinsa> I was just playing off what we were talking before this topic.
<MichelleQ> I'm teasing AlanBell relentlessly.  No worries.
<belkinsa> I know, :).
<AlanBell> yeah, I deserve it
<belkinsa> xD
<czajkowski> lordie remind me not to make a joke again :)
<MichelleQ> rofl
<Pendulum> that reminds me that I need to go look up recent TED talks as the brother of a mate of mine from high school actually got to give one recently, I think
<MichelleQ> nice!
<Pendulum> yeah
<MichelleQ> I'm still waiting for the CFP to open for TEDxTampa.  Think Mike is going to submit.
<Pendulum> my absolute favourite TED talk I've seen is Aimee Mullins. Not directly tech related, but an awesome talk :)
<MichelleQ> There've been some amazing talks... my favorites tend to be non-tech at all.
<Pendulum> she talked about design of prostheses (she's a double amputee and a paralympian and a model)
<MichelleQ> very cool.  The founder of Wikipedia spoke at tedtampa, that was quite interesting!
<hypatia> Pendulum: you should watch the recent malaria one
<hypatia> my sweetie is in it :)
<belkinsa> Is this stuff on YouTube?
<hypatia> no, they have their own flashplayer, or you can download it in h264
<Pendulum> ah, I was wrong, my mate's brother is a current TED Global Fellow, no
<Pendulum> *not a speaker
<Pendulum> hypatia: which one is it?
<belkinsa> Sorry for that, I'm a total newbie at this (IRC)
<hypatia> belkinsa: no worries :)
<belkinsa> Oh, thanks, Hypatia.
<hypatia> Pendulum: http://www.ted.com/talks/nathan_myhrvold_could_this_laser_zap_malaria.html
<Pendulum> belkinsa: you can find all the videos we're talking about on www.ted.com :)
<hypatia> he's at the end in the red labcoat
 * MichelleQ still waits for my skeeter-zapper...
<belkinsa> Thank you also, Pendulum.
<Pendulum> MichelleQ: what do you think the laser is?
<MichelleQ> I know what it is!  I've volunteered my backyard as a test facility.
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-07-16
<maco> czajkowski, elky: ping! there's an RMB meeting right now and we cant make quorum. either of you around?
 * pleia2 will have to nag the board summore next time around
<czajkowski> maco: sorry was in sleepy mode
<belkinsa> Hello all.  About last night's chat about TED, thank you for pointing it out to me.  I found a good speech to listen to and I will listen to more.
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-07-17
<akgraner> I can't believe I am going to ask this - but how do you start an application from the command line?
<akgraner> I can't get the software center to open from the applications menu
<akgraner> :-(
<daker> akgraner, which kind of apps ?
<daker> shell apps? python apps ?
<daker> ah sorry software center
<daker> is it : software-center
<akgraner> it doesn't work :-(
<daker> any message ?
<akgraner> yeah - I get a traceback
<akgraner> and then if you do start - in front of it - you get unknown job
<akgraner> I'll file a bug and see what happens weird
<daker> oki
<akgraner> I installed updates today
<akgraner> and well...
<daker> akgraner, bug number ?
<akgraner> daker, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-center/+bug/606529
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 606529 in software-center (Ubuntu) "software center will not start from applications menu. When you click on it it looks like it is going to open but then it just shuts the window in the bottom panel and won't open. (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<daker> akgraner, try to add the traceback to the description
<daker> see ya :)
<akgraner> :-) done
<daker> now its good
<daker> the traceback will help the developers
<akgraner> oh ok  - cool
<daker> see ya :)
<daker> night all
<akgraner> lasters - thanks!
<akgraner> laters even
<rww> hrm, you're not the first person I've seen with that error today.
<rww> akgraner: if you're around and on the computer that was getting that bug, can you check whether Proposed Updates are enabled? (System -> Administration -> Software Sources -> Updates; is Pre-released updates (lucid-proposed) checked?)
<akgraner> rww -  Long term support releases only
<rww> akgraner: sorry, I mean the bottom checkbox in the first section on that tab
<rww> eep, the third one
 * rww isn't good at GUI, sorry :(
<akgraner> nope not checked
<rww> akgraner: hrm. can you pastebin the output of "apt-cache policy software-center"?
<akgraner> but I pull my updates from our local mirror  - so I'll need to see what is going there
<akgraner> sure one sec
<rww> thanks :)
<rww> alrighty, yup, you pulled down the proposed version, and I'm getting the same error when I upgrade to that version
<akgraner> hmmm
<akgraner> rww, I do I put it back like it was then :-(
<rww> akgraner: would you like command-line or GUI instructions?
<akgraner> command line
<akgraner> please
<akgraner> I don't feel like clicking the mouse - I am being lazy :-) b/c I left it on my desk...
<rww> sudo apt-get install software-center=2.0.5
<rww> (the = sign meaning "exactly this version", and 2.0.5 being the version in lucid-updates)
<akgraner> oh cool
<rww> in the meantime, I merged your bug report and another one that came in earlier, tagged it appropriately, and just asked #ubuntu-bugs to mark it Triaged :)
<akgraner> hey thanks!
<akgraner> woo hoo - software center is working now :-)
<akgraner> ok so now tell me how would I have used the GUI - admin - software sources or admin-synaptic-package-manager or neither?
<IdleOne> hmm software center has come a long way since I last looked at it
<akgraner> well system  - admin then....
<rww> akgraner: System -> Administration -> Synaptic Package Manager, search and find software-center, click it, Package -> Force Version, and select 2.0.5 in the window that appears, then Apply
<akgraner> oh cool :-)
<akgraner> IdleOne, it's pretty nifty   - I really like it
<IdleOne> I still prefer CLI to install packages but when I am searching for something and have no clue I use Synaptic
<IdleOne> I do like how SC actually has screen shots
<akgraner> rww, did you have proposed selected?
<rww> akgraner: I enabled it to test this; I don't usually have it selected.
<akgraner> ahh ok...
<IdleOne> Oh the History in SC is nice
<IdleOne> this is not really project related :/
<akgraner> it's ubuntu related :-)
<IdleOne> indeed
<elky> rww, nice spot
<AlanBell> afternoon all
<AlanBell> the -ie team have come up with an interesting idea https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrishTeam/ProfileOfTheDay
<AlanBell> we are giving the same idea a go in -uk, but with a bit of a twist https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UKTeam/ProfileRoulette
<AlanBell> it is a little bit of a game to encourage people to do nice wiki pages, and to leave testimonials
<nigelb> wow
<czajkowski> nigelb: what can I say, we set the bar for doing new things in our LoCo :)
<czajkowski> pleia2: if yer about poke me
<pleia2> czajkowski: hey
<pleia2> actually I need to pack up and run home, bbs
<czajkowski> ok
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-07-18
<nigelb> czajkowski: heh
#ubuntu-women-project 2011-07-12
<pleia2> our new logo is now our favicon on wiki.ubuntu-womrn.org :D
<pleia2> it's also used for the {*} wiki syntax, so you can see it in action here: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Profiles
 * pleia2 crosses that bug off the list
<valorie> cool!
<valorie> although what I see as favicon is the ubuntu circle of friends, not the UW symbol
<pleia2> refresh?
<pleia2> maybe be a little hard to see that it's our logo because it's so small
<valorie> could be
<valorie> true, it is different from the regular ubuntu wiki
<valorie> neato!
<Cheri703> ugh, I got an accidental "oops, you need to enter your resume on this site, because you can NEVER APPLY FOR THIS JOB AGAIN" -_- trying to update it quickly >.<
<Cheri703> (was sort of poking at an application, wasn't really intending to finish it tonight)
<elky> pleia2, why does it only show for some people in that table?
<nigelb> elky: Isn't that the Ubuntu Member mark?
<elky> could be, it would fit, but it's put there manually by the looks. there's also no legend
<valorie> dang, I should be going to bed, but I'm a member!
<valorie> oh, I have the mark
 * valorie calms down and goes to bed
<elky> lol
<nigelb> haha
<pleia2> yeah, I think someone put them in as member marks (I've seen some other teams use similar things)
<pleia2> wasn't really maintained though
<elky> pleia2, sounds like a job for the man with the spreadsheet :P
<pleia2> indeed :)
#ubuntu-women-project 2011-07-13
<maco> ugh, ##slackware folks are plotting
<hypatia> :/
<hypatia> to bother us?
<maco> yes
<maco> used to have a slackware dev in #u-w for just such occasions
<maco> i think it was robbie workman
<maco> or maybe rob0...one of the robs!
<hypatia> i'll watch them
<maco> <theborger> i wanna go into ubuntu women and pick up hot nerd ubuntu chikcs
<maco> <theborger> but i have a bad feeling
<maco> <maco> theborger: if that's your goal, i'll kick you on join
<pleia2> I'd ask if they had better things to do, but clearly not because <insert disparaging remarks about slackware here>
<hypatia> maco ftw
<hypatia> i'm lurking there now too
<pleia2> :)
<maco> vectrum mentioned the channel in there because of lyz telling him wrong chan for slack questions
<maco> i think theyve changed topics now though
<hypatia> sigh
<maco> i'm in that channel all the time since im friends with a few of the non-trolls in there
<hypatia> maco: i'm yarrrrr
#ubuntu-women-project 2011-07-14
 * jledbetter2 waves.
<Tubu> hayo!
<jledbetter2> Did I miss the meeting?
 * Tubu wondering if 20:00 UTC is now or 2 hour before... or later... :o%
<pleia2> oh no
<pleia2> sorry everyone
<pleia2> work has been killer this week, phew, ok, let's start the meeting now :)
<pleia2> #startmeeting
<Mootbot-UK> Meeting started at 20:13. The chair is pleia2.
<Mootbot-UK> Commands Available: [TOPIC], [PROGRESS REPORT], [IDEA], [ACTION], [AGREED], [LINK], [VOTE]
<pleia2> so, who all is here for our meeting? :)
<nigelb> o/
<nigelb> (why am I always attending the weirdest times for my TZ)
<Tubu> me... as kind of witness
<pleia2> [LINK] wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings/Agenda
<Mootbot-UK> LINK received:  wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings/Agenda
<Pendulum> o/
<jledbetter2> o/
<Tubu> o/
<pleia2> alright, let's dive right in then
<pleia2> [TOPIC] Oneiric Blueprint progress
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  Oneiric Blueprint progress
<pleia2> [LINK] https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-women.org/+spec/community-o-ubuntu-women-project-goals
<Mootbot-UK> LINK received:  https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-women.org/+spec/community-o-ubuntu-women-project-goals
<pleia2> nigelb, hypatia, any updates on your mentoring tasks?
<nigelb> pleia2: not yet, thanks for the refresh yesterday night
<nigelb> I'll try to get to them this weekend
<pleia2> sure thing :)
<pleia2> thanks
<pleia2> the only other thing on the blueprint which isn't covered elsewhere is the website stuff
<pleia2> Tubu and nigelb have done really amazing work these past few weeks!
<nigelb> Tubu has fixed some of the ones I couldn't do :)
<pleia2> almost all our bugs are fix committed now: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-women.org
<jledbetter2> Awesome :)
<nigelb> Yay
 * Tubu blushing
<pleia2> :)
<pleia2> I'm going to cycle through the final ones and hopefully get them all done by the end of the month so we can change the theme over for real
<pleia2> the live wiki.ubuntu-women.org site also now has the new ubuntu women logo for the favicon (it used to have the old branding regular ubuntu logo)
<pleia2> any questions or comments about the site?
<pleia2> you can check out the demo with all the changes applied here: http://uw.princessleia.com/MyWiki/
<pleia2> if you want to play around with it :)
<Cheri703> ah, sorry!
<pleia2> ok, let's move on then
<Cheri703> I knew the meeting was happening but got distracted >.< sorry folks
<jledbetter2> :)
<pleia2> yay, Cheri703's agenda item is next!
<pleia2> [TOPIC] Career Day
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  Career Day
<pleia2> Cheri703: care to introduce your thoughts on this?
<Cheri703> sure
<Cheri703> my initial thought was: we have a TON of people as part of the project who work in IT related jobs/fields. However, how many of us know what those jobs actually entail?
<Cheri703> (probably more than I'd think, since I'm one of those who don't actually know)
<Cheri703> I thought that having a day/week of classes (like one per day or something) or even a series of blog posts about "I'm a U-W member and this is a day in the life at my job" or something
<Cheri703> would be awesome :)
<nigelb> I like the idea
<pleia2> +1
<Tubu> ye i like it too
<nigelb> blogging + wikifying would be a good idea.
<Pendulum> +1
<Cheri703> The logistics would have to get resolved, but I think we have a large variety of people/jobs that could be represnted
<jledbetter2> maybe extend that to day in the life at my open source project too? some do not tech during the day but do tech at "night"
<pleia2> jledbetter2: yeah
<Cheri703> yeah, I would like it to be a future resource for people
<Cheri703> absolutely jledbetter2
<pleia2> I like the idea of having it in IRC since that allows us to ask questions of the person live, then following up in blogs, wiki, etc
<Cheri703> I know as I was getting started in ubuntu and moving more toward technical interests, it'd have been awesome to have a resource like that
<jledbetter2> definitely see this as a way to help mentor too. "I see you do web stuff. I wanna do web stuff. What should I study?" etc
<nigelb> So, bloggers generally do stuff like Saturday specials
<pleia2> so like I'd do an IRC session, then blog about it later
<nigelb> I wonder if we can do something like that
<Cheri703> good call pleia2
<Cheri703> jledbetter2: +1
<nigelb> jledbetter2: +1 to that
<nigelb> It helps not be overwhelmed
<jledbetter2> True. And blogging gets out some good PR too.
<Cheri703> do we have a uw blog?
<Cheri703> or uw-project blog?
<jledbetter2> Planet I think
<Cheri703> might be a good inaugural project for it
<Cheri703> just a thought
<Cheri703> or "for one" instead of "for it"
<pleia2> yeah, we just have a planet
<pleia2> canonical is starting to do wordpress hosting, so we can ask about getting one set up
<jledbetter2> post there and then repost on our own blog?
<pleia2> my concern all along has been maintaining it, but it turns out a lot of stuff I post to the list would be great on the blog, and it's not too much more effort to cross post
<pleia2> so I think we can handle a blog :)
<Cheri703> So that was basically it for the career day idea, I just think having it as a future resource needs to be a major point in how it is arranged
<Tubu> it would be great if it was with audio files... like radio intervieuws were you can found also link to the appli the one is using
<Cheri703> day/week
<Cheri703> Tubu: that makes it harder to translate (if it was necessary), and I think text is likely to be easiest for everyone
<pleia2> interviews may be trickier because not everyone has the equipment for that
<Tubu> ach, ye... indeed...
<pleia2> good idea to consider though if we can make it happen
<pleia2> (maybe as a separate project?)
<Tubu> ye, maybe...
<Cheri703> perhaps we could put a page on the wiki for people to sign up if they'd be open to doing one (class/post/explanation)
<pleia2> that sounds like a good place to start
<Cheri703> and then we can gauge interest, perhaps even have a "if anyone is a ____ can we try to have one?"
<pleia2> Cheri703: do you want to take care of creating that page, and we'll go from there?
 * Cheri703 is not the best with the wikis
<Tubu> the thing is to get it "unified"... like 10 question everyone answer...
<Cheri703> Tubu: I dont think that
<Cheri703> d be as big a deal
<Cheri703> I know I've had jobs that if I had to fit it into 10 generic questions, it'd sound super simple and basic, but that wouldn't cover ALL of the stuff that I do
<Tubu> we can make a template page that the inlogged one is filling with own feelings and acts of the "typical day" or nite
<pleia2> maybe just some basic questions to set expectations for instructors
<pleia2> er, presenters
<pleia2> then they can take it from there
<nigelb> pleia2: heh, too much classroom? :)
<pleia2> nigelb: yes :)
<Cheri703> yeah, I think having some guidelines of "make sure to cover these points" and then let them go from there
<pleia2> Cheri703: I'll help with wiki stuff :) if you want to just toss some ideas together for a signup page that'd be good, including guidelines
<Cheri703> ok, cool
<Tubu> ye, indeed better to stay simple...
 * Cheri703 adds it to the list
<pleia2> [ACTION] Cheri703 to draft up page for Career Day
<Mootbot-UK> ACTION received:  Cheri703 to draft up page for Career Day
<pleia2> ok, we should talk about this more once we have the ideas on the wiki, shall we move on to our next item?
<jledbetter2> +1
<Tubu> +1
<pleia2> [TOPIC] Adding to BestPractices
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  Adding to BestPractices
<pleia2> [LINK] http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/BestPractices
<Mootbot-UK> LINK received:  http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/BestPractices
<pleia2> so one of the ideas we came up with at the ubuntu developer summit (UDS) was to collect best practices from teams who have been successful at getting more women involved
<pleia2> the basics I put up on the BestPractices were from an article I wrote a couple years back based on stuff in pennsylvania
<pleia2> it would be nice to contact some locos that do well with this, italy and vancouver come to mind
<pleia2> or anyone here can add their own stuff :)
<jledbetter2> Florida maybe too?
<pleia2> oh yeah, they're great at making everyone feel included
<jledbetter2> Completely. All genders and tech levels and ages.
<nigelb> ok, vancouver is already there
<nigelb> are we thinking of teams outside of Ubuntu?
<nigelb> I remember hypatia talking about how dreamwidth doing some good stuff with participation. I don't have numbers/proof though
<pleia2> could be, but we want to focus on tips that can be applicable to ubuntu teams
<jledbetter2> like gnome?
<nigelb> ^
<pleia2> so, "bring more pink thread" to get more women to come to a knitting circle need not apply
<pleia2> ;)
<nigelb> heh
<nigelb> jledbetter2: Like p2pu :)
<nigelb> Lead dev + jessy + you that I know of
<jledbetter2> We have more now :)
<jledbetter2> pleia2: How can we help with the best practices? Just add to the page or?
<pleia2> jledbetter2: yeah, I'd say just go ahead and edit it
<pleia2> and if some people can reach out to those teams to ask them what they did it'd be great
<pleia2> my plate is pretty full right now
<jledbetter2> MichelleQ: I'm reaching out to you. Hello!
<jledbetter2> pleia2: Understandable :)
 * nigelb hugs pleia2 
<pleia2> mostly this agenda item was to introduce the page so people could start working on it, we can cycle back to organzing more specific reaching out to make sure we reach everyone later
<pleia2> sounds like we did that :) ok, moving on!
<pleia2> [TOPIC] Plans for our Social Media outlets (facebook, identica, twitter)
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  Plans for our Social Media outlets (facebook, identica, twitter)
<jledbetter2> g+? ;)
<pleia2> so this was discussed on list some, and rww wrote a great post about facebook groups vs pages: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-women/2011-June/003289.html
<nigelb> g+ doesn't seem to have groups/pages stuff yet.
<pleia2> hehe
<jledbetter2> I have a circle and add to it oodles. :)
<pleia2> I think we pretty much decided based on rww's email and comments from others that we should move to a Page
<jledbetter2> Yes pages > groups.
<pleia2> any objections?
<pleia2> [ACTION] pleia2 to create Facebook Page and work with Carla to retire Group
<Mootbot-UK> ACTION received:  pleia2 to create Facebook Page and work with Carla to retire Group
<pleia2> ok, who else wants to be an admin on the page?
 * nigelb moved to g+ :P
<Tubu> A month ago, the page I maintain for my work  disapear without any comment... we did try to contact FB but no answers... we lost 700 followers...
<pleia2> yeah, there is always that risk with these proprietary tools
<Tubu> it seams to happen kind of "often"...
<jledbetter2> probably the leader types should be admins
<pleia2> jledbetter2: nooo, project leaders just make sure bits get flipped, no more responsiblities! :)
<pleia2> and I don't grok facebook
<jledbetter2> haha
<pleia2> alright, well I'll set it up and then I'll nag people to help me ;)
<pleia2> for ubuntu california we use posterous.com to update identi.ca, twitter and facebook all at once
<pleia2> so I'll look at our options and maybe we use that
<Tubu> anyone know about the statut of Diaspora actually?
<jledbetter2> that'd be good
<nigelb> maco: ^
<pleia2> diaspora is still invite only, and I'm not on it, I don't know how/if they have group pages
<nigelb> maco used to run a seed, I don't know if its still running
<maco> it is
<maco> seed.mackenzie.morgan.name
<maco> however i dont think it works right
<maco> from my pod, i cant add joindiaspora.com users, for example
<maco> my only guess right now is that the searchy stuff is refusing to interact with my server due to lack of SSL
<jledbetter2> I'm on joindiaspora but haven't been on in a while.
<pleia2> do they have Pages like facebook?
<pleia2> we're not an individual :) so we'd need something that's catered to groups
<jledbetter2> I don't remember them. But maybe they have them now.
<jledbetter2> We can add that to the list of things to check. Probably maybe.
<pleia2> looks like posterous can't auto-update it either, but maybe it can pull from some other source
<pleia2> I'm not on it so I can't do this, can someone volunteer to check?
<jledbetter2> I'll check
<jledbetter2> and maybe it can pull from twitter
<pleia2> [ACTION] jledbetter2 to review options for UW on Diaspora
<Mootbot-UK> ACTION received:  jledbetter2 to review options for UW on Diaspora
<pleia2> we don't have an identi.ca account, just a group, should we have an account that mirrors twitter?
<pleia2> I don't know bout identi.ca things :)
<pleia2> s/bout/about
<jledbetter2> we have 'uw' on identica
<jledbetter2> right, maco ?
<maco> no i dont think there are groups or Pages or any of that on diaspora
<pleia2> no http://identi.ca/uw or http://identi.ca/ubuntuwomen (I think we'd prefer the latter, since it's the same as twitter)
<maco> !uw is the group tag
<maco> i think thats actually an abbreviation for !ubuntuwomen though... identi.ca allows aliases
<jledbetter2> right, group tag. switch it to ubuntuwomen for consistency? really long though
<Tubu> +1
<maco> i believe both work
<nigelb> I think we have both
<nigelb> one being the short version
<maco> !uw is an alias for !ubuntuwomen
<jledbetter2> Oh thought the question was about mirroring?
<maco> that was about having an account for @ubuntuwomen
<maco> to match @ubuntuwomen on twitter
<nigelb> ah
<pleia2> it's easy to cross-post, so maybe we just do it?
<pleia2> [ACTION] pleia2 to create identi.ca account
<Mootbot-UK> ACTION received:  pleia2 to create identi.ca account
<jledbetter2> Gotcha
<pleia2> alright, I think that's enough about this stuff for now, we can regroup once we have some of these action items completed :)
<pleia2> oh right UW blog - do we want to ask canonical for blog.ubuntu-women.org ?
<nigelb> that'd be great!
<pleia2> [ACTION] pleia2 to submit ticket to get blog.ubuntu-women.org created
<Mootbot-UK> ACTION received:  pleia2 to submit ticket to get blog.ubuntu-women.org created
<jledbetter2> +1
<Tubu> +1
<pleia2> we'll work through how we want to theme it and stuff later :)
<pleia2> alrighty
<Tubu> :)
<pleia2> any more social media comments before we move on?
<pleia2> [TOPIC] Nominations phase for Leadership has started - Questions? Comments? Etc?
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  Nominations phase for Leadership has started - Questions? Comments? Etc?
<pleia2> http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/LeadershipElectionProcess/2011
<Mootbot-UK> LINK received:  http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/LeadershipElectionProcess/2011
<pleia2> http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/LeadershipElectionProcess
<Mootbot-UK> LINK received:  http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/LeadershipElectionProcess
<pleia2> I emailed the list last week to kick this off
<pleia2> in a week (July 21st) we'll be closing the nomination phase
<pleia2> so far we have valorie and myself applying for the 3 spots
<pleia2> so, does anyone have any questions about the process, requirements or expectations of leadership?
<nigelb> will potential candidates be poked to apply?
<pleia2> I've nudged a few people, poking is highly encouraged :)
<jledbetter2> Do you have to be a woman?
<pleia2> jledbetter2: good question! no
<jledbetter2> Ok
<pleia2> I don't think this was ever specifically stated anywhere
<pleia2> but we don't have restrictions on membership, there are no statements declaring that only women can apply, and I don't love the idea of imposing such a thing now
<jledbetter2> Right.
<pleia2> ok, so everyone should go bug the people you want to be leader :)
<Cheri703> pleia2: I'm applying too!
<pleia2> Cheri703: yay!
<Cheri703> I just haven't filled out my page
<jledbetter2> So there are the 3!
<pleia2> 3 for 3 spots!
<Cheri703> (others can apply too, that's the whole voting idea ;) )
<pleia2> not sure what we'd do if that was the final result, maybe some kind of confirmation vote
<jledbetter2> lol
<pleia2> de facto leaders :)
<pleia2> hehe
<jledbetter2> Yep.
<Tubu> lol
<pleia2> I guess we'll cross that bridge if we get to it
<jledbetter2> True. Still time. Might be a fourth or sixth.
<pleia2> yeah :)
<pleia2> alrighty, so that's the last formal agenda item
<pleia2> [TOPIC] Announcements and other stuff
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  Announcements and other stuff
<pleia2> I'm keynoting at the fosscon.org conference next weekend, and freedeb and maco are speaking too :)
<pleia2> makes 3/11 speakers women, which is not to shabby!
<jledbetter2> Woo hoo!
<pleia2> s/to/too
<nigelb> \o/
 * Cheri703 would love to attend, just no way to get there
<jledbetter2> Not bad at all!
<Tubu> +1!
<pleia2> nigelb: did you have a thing?
<nigelb> o/
<nigelb> Yes
<nigelb> AlanBell and I took an action item earlier to help organize something for Ada Lovelace day
<nigelb> We brainstormed multiple times and we didn't get any particular idea on what to do.
<nigelb> If anyone has suggestions and would help us run those, please fine AlanBell or me here or in #ubuntu-women
<nigelb> *find
<jledbetter2> nigelb: Y'all have a list somewhere?
 * AlanBell concurrs
<AlanBell> jledbetter2: we have an empty list
<nigelb> jledbetter2: argh, I lost it in history. I'll ask AlanBell to look for it
<nigelb> There was an etherpad
<jledbetter2> empty list... alright :)
<AlanBell> we might have a list of ideas we didn't like much
<nigelb> yeah, that was ideas that we brainstormed and didn't get anywhere list
<jledbetter2> Ah, I see. Ok, I'll find y'all in #u-w later :)
<pleia2> ok, anything else?
<nigelb> Are we doing anything for UDS for next time last last time?
<jledbetter2> nigelb: What do you mean?
<jledbetter2> Blogging thing? Or a meetup?
<nigelb> There was a gender diversity thing with blogging etc
<nigelb> Or was it s/gender//
<jledbetter2> was kind of focused on gender
<jledbetter2> imho
<pleia2> I'll probably do another post on my own about general attending
<nigelb> Yeah, just checking if we're doing something similar this cycle too. Planning early helps.
<pleia2> we should make sure we nudge canonical folks about diversity again though, they had little signs saying what was in foods (gluten, dairy, etc) and that was awesome, don't want them to lapse into no info again :)
<pleia2> and accessibility is important
<jledbetter2> They did? Fantastic!
<pleia2> I don't know about a more gendered push aside from updating wiki.ubuntu-women.org/UDS
<pleia2> this meeting is long, maybe pick this one up at the next meeting?
<jledbetter2> +1
<nigelb> Yeah, just brought this up too, a little early.
<pleia2> nah it's good, my brain is just full :)
<pleia2> ok, anything else before we wrap up?
<nigelb> 3..2..1... :)
<Tubu> 0
<pleia2> :)
<Tubu> :)
<pleia2> thanks everyone!
<pleia2> #endmeeting
<Mootbot-UK> Meeting finished at 21:28.
<jledbetter2> See you later :)
<Tubu> read you later, bye!
<valorie> damn it, missed the meeting
<valorie> :(
<pleia2> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Ubuntu-Women/204238706293970
<pleia2> everyone like that
<pleia2> :)
<pleia2> and I made http://identi.ca/ubuntuwomen
<MichelleQ> jledbetter: sorry, was snoozing.  What' sup
<jledbetter> MichelleQ, Was regarding how to make meetups welcoming for the womenfolk. http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/BestPractices
#ubuntu-women-project 2011-07-15
<pleia2> ok, we now have rt.ubuntu.com #17485 for getting a blog set up, we'll see what they say :)
<jledbetter> Fantastic :)
<pleia2> wow
<pleia2> http://blog.ubuntu-women.org/
<hypatia> :D
<hypatia> that was quick!
<pleia2> quickest ever!
<hypatia> :D :D :D
<Cheri703> nice!
<svaksha> cool
<Pendulum> pleia2: I didn't know they were allowed to approve things that quickly ;-)
<pleia2> Pendulum: me neither :) it took us weeks to get the xubuntu wordpress *staging* site set up
<pleia2> but maybe since they've approved wordpress they've been working through a quick deployment process
<Pendulum> *nods*
<Pendulum> is it a full moon?
<maco> pleia2: did 3 months pass and i missed it?
<pleia2> lol
<MichelleQ> jledbetter: there's something obvious missing from that list.  The loco members need to 1) be told, and 2) tell their spouses that spouses are welcome.  I can't tell you how many of the wives/so's/girlfriends of our team said "I really didn't think I was invited".
<JanC> and the same for husbands/boyfriends/children/parents/...? ;)   (in case they are not (yet) active in the loco, and if bringing them along makes it more likely that somebody comes to a loco event)
<pleia2> of course, but we're talking about our "Best Practices For Attracting More Women To Your Team"
<pleia2> (anyway spouse can be male or female)
<vish> Flossie > https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-uk/2011-July/030750.html
<pleia2> cool
<JanC> pleia2: being allowed/encouraged to bring along somebody else might convince the woman/girl to come herself, in some cases, I think?
<pleia2> JanC: of course everyone should be made welcome
<pleia2> http://www.flickr.com/photos/pleia2/5940406445
<pleia2> :)
<hypatia> pleia2: omg!
<pleia2> I am in love with the simplicity of the magnet (I got 25 of them)
<pleia2> the post card could have been formatted better, since the dimensions of the image were made for the business card, but it works :)
<pleia2> 500 business cards, 100 post cards, 25 magnets cost me about $15 w/ shipping
<maco> and $5 to upload image i think?
<pleia2> I included that, technically the business cards were free (they send out deals for free stuff every 25 seconds)
<pleia2> ok, before I let it into the wild properly, comments? http://blog.ubuntu-women.org/
<pleia2> the idea of writing a theme and going through the process of getting it approved and installed kinda makes me want to crawl into a hole, so I'm inclined to stick with default until later
<pleia2> (maybe next cycle :) we have wiki theme to finish!)
<pleia2> also wondering whether we should keep comments enabled, I'm tempted to go with "everything gets moderated" because I don't want cruel/painful/triggery stuff showing up
<maco> is it wp?
<maco> wp has a "moderate a user's first comment then once they're approved let them through from then on" setting
<maco> i think its even the default
<pleia2> yeah, wp
<pleia2> maco: want an account on it? I can set it up now
<maco> sure
<pleia2> which email address to use? and what username?
<maco> we now have Akismet setup on the blog
<pleia2> thanks maco!
<pleia2> wanna check the comment settings for sanity?
<maco> If I ever leave, someone has to get a new API key though because i didn't choose the free option but if i'm not involved i'm not going to want to pay anymore either :P
<maco> (it's "pay what you like" for non-business blogs)
<JanC> pleia2: if you are looking for comments on the theme, the "header" part is way to high IMO (I'm pretty sure all content is out of view on a netbook?)
<JanC> scratch that question mark, I had a look on my EEE 900 and the bottom of the screen is about halfway the black horizontal "menu bar"
<pleia2> JanC: we're going to work on the theme next cycle
<pleia2> we've got too much going on right now (and still have a wiki theme to complete!)
<JanC> ☺
<valorie> I like the theme as it is - simple
<pleia2> there, the links are now the same orange as our logo
<pleia2> can someone mail the list about UDS sponsorship opening up? I updated http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/UDS (as updated as it'll get for now)
<pleia2> but I have to email the list about the blog, and I think people might get sick of hearing from me :)
<nigelb> Is it just me or is sponsorship process really early this time?
<pleia2> it's really early, yay!
<Cheri703> that was something we asked about, so people could get visas and such
<pleia2> I hear some people need to get VISAs and things
 * pleia2 nudges nigelb 
<nigelb> *cough*
<pleia2> Mr. I-got-my-visa-12-hours-before-my-flight
<pleia2> :)
<nigelb> hehe
<nigelb> pleia2: highvoltage has a better one. 2 to 3 hours before flight :D
<pleia2> haha, wow
<Cheri703> every time I see his sn, I have the chorus from this run through my head >.< http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2a4gyJsY0mc
<nigelb> lol
<Cheri703> also, that video is insane
 * Cheri703 had never seen it before, sorry for inflicting it on you guys
<pleia2> hahaha
<Cheri703> o.O
<Cheri703> for anyone reading the logs...sorry
<AlanBell> I did some wordpress theme modifications for ubuntu-uk.org
#ubuntu-women-project 2012-07-10
<MaryContrary> I am new to this game.  Am I supposed to be able to see anything apart from a list of names?
<IdleOne> game?
<MaryContrary> Sorry, colloquial English.  New to this method of communication.  I thought there was a discussion here at 1800 or am I an hour late?
<IdleOne> at 18:00 UTC which is in 45 minutes
<MaryContrary> Thanks.
<IdleOne> sure thing
<pleia2> meeting in 10 minutes :)
<pleia2> welcome MaryContrary
<Cheri703> o/ I am here
 * pleia2 waves
<pleia2> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Jul 10 18:01:10 2012 UTC.  The chair is pleia2. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<pleia2> ok, who all is here for the meeting? :)
<Cheri703> o/
<IdleOne> o/ part of it at least :)
<pleia2> #link http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings/Agenda
<pleia2> #topic Blueprint progress
<IdleOne> Please to ignore the attack warning page
<pleia2> #link https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-women.org/+spec/community-q-ubuntu-women-project-goals
<pleia2> yeah, on the topic of the warning - I'm working with Canonical IS to get to the bottom of it
<pleia2> so, blueprint progress
<pleia2> I haven't really made any progress on getting us linked elsewhere, this malware warning has eaten up some of my time, and I want it fixed before asking people to link to us :)
<IdleOne> sensible
<pleia2> I suspect this is causing delays for Cheri703's item too, since this problem will be hurting our search rankings
<Cheri703> yeah, I figured I'd hold off like a week or two after the warning is taken care of
<pleia2> paulproteus, Pendulum, either of you about?
<pleia2> #action pleia2 to reach out to paulproteus and Pendulum to see what they need (help, information, etc) to move forward on blueprint items
<meetingology> ACTION: pleia2 to reach out to paulproteus and Pendulum to see what they need (help, information, etc) to move forward on blueprint items
<pleia2> anyone else have comments on our blueprint?
<pleia2> #topic Leadership election update
<pleia2> jledbetter was going to try to find another volunteer to help her coordinate the leadership election
<pleia2> http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/LeadershipElectionProcess explains what needs to be done
<pleia2> Cheri703: think you can follow up with jledbetter about progress here?
<Cheri703> yeah
<pleia2> #action Cheri703 to follow-up with jledbetter about Leadership election progress
<meetingology> ACTION: Cheri703 to follow-up with jledbetter about Leadership election progress
<pleia2> thanks :)
<pleia2> that's all we've really got on the agenda
<Cheri703> sure!
<pleia2> #topic Announcements, comments, questions
<Cheri703> I am going to be in/near Rochester, NY the weekend of the 20th if anyone is around there and wanted to grab dinner or something :)
<nigelb> Isn't AdaCamp this week? Anyone from UW there?
<pleia2> nigelb: yeah, it's right now :)
<nigelb> ah
<pleia2> maco and Lila Pagola at least are attending (based on thread on list)
<nigelb> oh cool.
<pleia2> I just got confirmation today that I'll be on a Women in Tech panel at LISA in San Diego in December
<nigelb> \o/
<pleia2> should be cool :)
<pleia2> Cheri703: might want to nudge cprofitt, he lives up there (he's a CC member, very friendly, made me feel quite at home on my last visit up that way!)
<nigelb> Aha
<nigelb> That's why Rochester sounded familiar :)
<pleia2> yeah, much great NY LoCo stuff up there
<pleia2> I'm inclined to wrap this up now, anyone else have anything?
<Cheri703> I may, I am visiting my parents, so I'll have to get a better look at what time I'll have
<Cheri703> I don't have anything specific this month
<IdleOne> pleia2:
<IdleOne> if jledbetter needs some help with the ekections thing I am willing to give a hand
<IdleOne> elections*
<pleia2> IdleOne: great, thank you!
<pleia2> Cheri703: ^^ can you pass that along too?
<Cheri703> of course :)
<pleia2> \o/
<pleia2> ok, thanks everyone
<pleia2> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Jul 10 18:21:32 2012 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes (wiki):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-women-project/2012/ubuntu-women-project.2012-07-10-18.01.moin.txt
<meetingology> Minutes (html):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-women-project/2012/ubuntu-women-project.2012-07-10-18.01.html
 * MarkDude was wondering WHO is gonna be at OSCON and CLS
<MarkDude> pleia2, will be, having won an awesome award
<MarkDude> :)
<pleia2> still quite in shock over it :)
<pleia2> I need to work out the schedule with my boss though, I'll at least be there on Friday for OSCON
<pleia2> no CLS though
<IdleOne> I'm sorry, what award did you win?
<pleia2> IdleOne: an O'Reilly Open Source award
 * IdleOne feels bad for not knowing this already
<pleia2> it's not really something that's been announced
<IdleOne> Well congratulations.
<pleia2> thanks :)
<MarkDude> It should hella be announced
<MarkDude> WHO has OPS in UW?
<MarkDude> They should add it to announce
<pleia2> I don't really know the protocol on this, it's not been formally announced anywhere ;)
<pleia2> I'll certainly write about it after I accept it next Friday
<MarkDude> bkerensa announced it, he almost has more followers than Ubuntu- does that count?
<pleia2> where?
<pleia2> I think I prefer to keep it more under my hat until next week though :)
 * MarkDude was going to edit your head on Sally Fields accepting her award saying " you like me, you really like me"
<MarkDude> Not really of course
<pleia2> hahah
<MarkDude> :D
<MarkDude> They dont announce it til the day of
<MarkDude> Nevermind :)
#ubuntu-women-project 2013-07-09
<pleia2> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Jul  9 18:00:21 2013 UTC.  The chair is pleia2. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<pleia2> who all is here for the meeting? :)
<Dolasilla> o/ ...but I have a doubt
<Cheri703> o/
<pleia2> a doubt?
<IdleOne> o/
<Dolasilla> about the fact that on the wiki this time it's wtitten 19 utc
<Dolasilla> so...in one hour?
<Dolasilla> it looked weird to me, but I thought it was a decision taken during last meeting I missed?
<IdleOne> says 1900 UTV in this channel topic also
<pleia2> where on the wiki?
<IdleOne> UTC
<pleia2> ah, both times are listed
<Dolasilla> http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings
<Dolasilla> I sent the email to the list taking it from that page on the wiki :/
<pleia2> yeah, that's a mistake :(
<pleia2> we always have them at 18:0
<IdleOne> lol the topic says the 11th too
<Dolasilla> I know but i thought it was changed last time I was not on the meeting
<IdleOne> we are all really early
<Dolasilla> :D
<pleia2> IdleOne: of june
<IdleOne> haha
<pleia2> I never go around to updating it
<pleia2> sorry
<IdleOne> nevermind me :)
<pleia2> well, let's have the meeting and if anyone shows up in an hour we'll fill them in
<Dolasilla> ok :)
<pleia2> (I have a meeting then, can't attend in an hour)
<Dolasilla> fine for me
<IdleOne> me too
<pleia2> so, agenda item one: can I get help with handling meetings? I clearly need someone spot checking, I'm getting worn out :)
<Cheri703> I'm good. and I'll be around in an hour and can point people at minutes or whatnot
<Dolasilla> pleia2: I can help :)
<pleia2> thanks, and thanks for sending out the reminder!
<Dolasilla> pleia2: maybe I am not there at every meeting, but when available I can help :)
<Dolasilla> yes, a wrong reminder ;)
<Dolasilla> but the intention was good ;)
<pleia2> sending out the reminder is usually when I double-check the wiki, topics, etc
<pleia2> but I didn't have to this month, so didn't even think to double-check
<pleia2> so maybe I should write down my pre- and post-meeting tasks so others can pick up
<pleia2> #action pleia2 to document pre- and post-meeting tasks
<meetingology> ACTION: pleia2 to document pre- and post-meeting tasks
<Dolasilla> this is a good idea, maybe share them on the wiki
<pleia2> alright, now on with the agenda!
<pleia2> #link  http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings/Agenda
<pleia2> #topic blueprint
<pleia2> #link https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-women.org/+spec/community-1305-ubuntu-women
<pleia2> so for my items, I created a doc for project survey questions and sent it off to AlanBell and Deindre a few weeks ago, hoping they'll find time to add some questions
<pleia2> once I get their input we can start putting it together for circulation
<pleia2> for the competition, I worked with Cheri703 to draft the rules and we published them here: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Events/Competitions/ScavengerHunt
<pleia2> Cheri703: care to update on other competition things?
<Cheri703> Yep, question creation is in process, we have like 9 or 10 of the 20 we need. If anyone even has one or two question ideas, feel free to email them to me if you don't want to commit to coming up with more/helping grade.
<Cheri703> Once all of the questions are in, we'll just create a google form and be ready to go
<Dolasilla> Cheri703: can you send over an example of question, to understand the kind?
<pleia2> if you submit questions you can't participate in the competition
<Dolasilla> of course :)
<Dolasilla> btw shall we add this to the list of rules?
<Cheri703> things like "who was the first woman on the community council?" or "what was the full name/title of the first computer programmer"
<Cheri703> things that are google-able
<Dolasilla> Cheri703: ok
<Dolasilla> Cheri703: so both Ubuntu world and tech in general, ok
<Dolasilla> I will send you something if I get some idea
<Dolasilla> s
<pleia2> great :)
<Cheri703> great! yeah, ideally with a women related angle, but if not, that's really fine too
<Dolasilla> ok
<pleia2> I added a few general ubuntu ones
<Dolasilla> I will try to think
<pleia2> Cheri703: do we have any career days sessions in the pipeline? if not, I can reach out to a couple folks
<pleia2> I know czajkowski just got a new job so it may be interesting to finally reschedule her session
<Cheri703> no, we were going to gather contact info for everyone and send out a "tell us when you're available" form
<pleia2> I have all the contact info
<pleia2> (in the very least we have lp ids for everyone and can contact them that way)
<Cheri703> ok, if you could send it on to me, I will put together a form asking for name of session, general overview of what they'd discuss, availability, etc
<pleia2> each person who volunteered has a todo item in our blueprint assigned to their lp id
<pleia2> thanks Cheri703 :)
<Cheri703> ok cool
<pleia2> looks like that's it for blueprint items
<pleia2> #topic Any other business
<pleia2> if anyone has anything they wish to talk about, please go ahead :)
<Cheri703> uhm...
<Cheri703> I don't really have much
<pleia2> yeah, I'm pretty much done too
<Cheri703> except this just came through my rss feeds and I felt I should share: http://cuteoverload.com/2013/07/09/this-just-in-kitten-in-crocheted-mushroom-costume/
<Cheri703> a bit off topic but...yes
<Cheri703> :)
<Dolasilla> aw.....
<pleia2> lol
<pleia2> kittens++
<Dolasilla> lol
<Cheri703> And on that note, I'm done :)
<pleia2> ok, we'll wrap up then, thanks everyone!
<Dolasilla> thanks to you! :) bye
<pleia2> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Jul  9 18:24:40 2013 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes (wiki):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-women-project/2013/ubuntu-women-project.2013-07-09-18.00.moin.txt
<meetingology> Minutes (html):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-women-project/2013/ubuntu-women-project.2013-07-09-18.00.html
<IdleOne> if that isn't one of the cuttest kittehs ever :)
 * MarkDude would like cute kitten link- please :) (cant have enough of the kittehs)
<IdleOne> http://cuteoverload.com/2013/07/09/this-just-in-kitten-in-crocheted-mushroom-costume/
<MarkDude> Ty. +1 that IS cute overload as well as really awesome :)
#ubuntu-women-project 2013-07-13
<elky> Cheri703: the 'julie' person in the channel still is one of them. i just don't have grounds to get rid of her other than another troll telling me to get rid of them
<pdurbin> elky: one of them?
<svaksha> didnt one just leave
<svaksha> didnt one just leave?
#ubuntu-women-project 2014-07-08
<pleia2> meeting time :)
<pleia2> #startmeeting
<pleia2> no bot :\
<Cheri703> I thought they were sorting that out? :/
<pleia2> it was back for a little while, gone from #ubuntu-meeting again now too
<pleia2> so we'll do without again :)
<pleia2> who all is here for the meeting?
<Cheri703> I am
<pleia2> Agenda: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings/Agenda
<Mikaela> I am
<pleia2> great
<pleia2> #topic Blueprint for Utopic cycle
<pleia2> #link https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-women.org/+spec/community-1406-ubuntu-women
<pleia2> this was organized at the Ubuntu Online Summit session, details and video here: http://blog.ubuntu-women.org/2014/06/ubuntu-women-at-uos-14-06-session-summary/
<pleia2> we haven't had a meeting since that to discuss it on the IRC-side, so if anyone has any thoughts or additions, now is the time to add them
<pleia2> right now only belkinsa and I have action items
 * pleia2 has no progress to report on hers
<amani_glugcal> hola
<pleia2> welcome amani_glugcal
<pleia2> ok, well we all know where the blueprint is, if anyone has updates they know where to go :)
<pleia2> #topic LeadershipElectionProcess Nominee:Position Ratio
<pleia2> Cheri703: all yours!
<RCheesley_> Hi :))
<pleia2> welcome RCheesley_
<Cheri703> Yes! So, the election is for the 3 open spots on the leadership team
<Cheri703> we have 3 nominees.
<pleia2> in some other teams I'm in we've had a vote anyway, so everyone is used to the process, even if the outcome doesn't matter
<Cheri703> pleia2 and I have been discussing how that should be handled. Do we still want to have a poll basically? Open up a timeframe for anyone to send the current team concerns or dissent about the 3 and then just name them the leaders? Does anyone have thoughts?
<pleia2> it also gives folks a period to raise any concerns (although I think all our nominees are pretty solid)
<amani_glugcal> a timeframe for concerns seems reasonable
<pleia2> thanks amani :) any other thoughts?
<pleia2> Cheri703: ok, sounds like we do election and also use that time for folks to raise concerns (probably to you and Ana - which you can also discuss with the outgoing leadership team since none of us are reapplying)
<Cheri703> ok
<Cheri703> yeah, I think that sounds reasonable
<pleia2> #decided 3 applicants for 3 spots, will still do condorcet election and use that period for any concerns as well
<pleia2> #topic Any other business
<pleia2> anyone have any other non-agenda-ized items?
<pleia2> as I mentioend on list, I'll be reducing my involvement in the project next cycle to focus on my career and some other projects, and there is a bit list of things that I do for the project that other folks should consider doing since I won't anymore, I documented them here: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/lyz
<pleia2> s/bit/big
<Cheri703> oof, thank you SO MUCH for all of your work over the years!
<pleia2> I'll still be available to ping, just won't be active on these tasks anymore
<Cheri703> You have taken on tons of stuff
<pleia2> Cheri703: thanks for saying so :) too much!
<pleia2> some of these projects may just go away without volunteers, but I wanted to give the team a few months heads up before I step out
<pleia2> and I'm happy to help anyone who wants to volunteer for any of it
<pleia2> so don't be shy :) much of it isn't hard, just tedious and time-based (need to plan meetings on time, pay attention to social media)
<pleia2> anyone have anything else?
<amani_glugcal> we must reach out to more forums  and how many people actually help with those
<pleia2> not many, I try to reply to every new thread where someone is asking for help/acknowledgement, and I'm the only admin aside from forums staff
<amani_glugcal> wow
<pleia2> so if someone who is active over in forums, I highly encourage them to talk to me so we can get you added as admin too so we can at least handle sticky posts (spam/abuse doesn't happen much and I tend to just use standard reporting tools to forum staff)
<amani_glugcal> I do look at G+
<pleia2> would be very good to have another admin there, having me as only one is bad :)
<amani_glugcal> ok
<amani_glugcal> send me the details by mail
<pleia2> ok
<pleia2> #action pleia2 to send amani details for G+ (and forums too, for good measure!)
<pleia2> anything else?
<pleia2> ok, thanks everyone
<pleia2> have a nice rest of your day :)
<pleia2> #endmeeting
<Cheri703> thanks, you too! :)
<amani_glugcal> thanks all and you too :)
#ubuntu-women-project 2015-07-11
<sonali> anyone from india
<sonali> maharashtra
